# GTROC Calendar 2005



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Can all people that i have spoken to so far start submitting photos please,as i need to get started very soon.
To all the people i havent spoken to yet,please feel free to send me all your best shots(preferably of your own car) to me on disc,or send me a link to a download site that has the high res versions.
I'm looking for stunning shots.The surrounding environment and background are equally as important as the car,so get shooting and sending.
All photos that are submitted will require a signed formatted letter of authorisation to use the photo(for copyright reasons).Bare in mind that if its not your car,we will need the permission of the owner aswell as the photographer.I will issue this letter sometime later,after i have recieved the photos.
There are some very experienced photographers amongst you lot,so this should make for some very interesting viewing and what i hope to be an even better calendar.

PM me for my address,unless you have it already.
Cheers guys/gals

Paul


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul - hope to be sorting something this coming week.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Paul, I might have one for you from the IoM trip. I have PMd you

Cheers,


Iain M


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Paul you have PM


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Paul, what size emails can you receive?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

People,

Put your high-res pictures in a ZIP file, then go to

www.yousendit.com

There you can upload the ZIP file, enter the mail address, and the recipient receives an e-mail with the download link. This way you can send up to 1Gb to any mail address 

I'll take a look in my series of pictures, will make lots more (if they let me) @ Spa next week...


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Thankyou Simon*

That would be great!

Sean,YHPM.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul - based on Simon's post, can you PM me your email address (or post it up here)


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*address is*

_'a secret now'_

 Paul


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

All pics sent


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul - you should have a file in waiting from me too.

Sean - I hope you sent some of those shots you posted up on the forum a little while ago - as some of them were absolutely superb !


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Indeed I did Daz but all credit must go to Dean who took them, hopefully he can get a credit on the Calendar.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Thankyou Daz and Sean*

E-mails recieved.

Great pics!!

Sean,where are the ones from the gravel pit?.....they were superb.
Also,could Dean any other good ones he has?

Cheers...........Paul


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Paul, check your email and let me know if you recieved a file from me. Also look out for a CD that should be making it's way to you now 

Dave


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Cheers Dave*

E-mail recieved.
Look forward to seeing the CD!!

Paul


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Paul

Just checking that you have recieved the email that I sent you

Cheers,

Iain


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Eek!*

Car's away at the moment, then bodyshop after that - will pictures by the end of September be too late?


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

I'll try and nab some pics real soon Paul, but please do feel free to use any of of last years CD (if you still have it and if any others are any good  )

Andy


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hi folks*

Iain- e-mail recieved ok thanks mate

Jae- end of Sept, no worries

Andy - Not a problem,By all means send some more.Still have last years if its a problem


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

What sort of size pictures are you looking for? I don't think the ones I have taken are high enough resolution


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I should have some motorsport based photos ready for you next week Paul.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Cheers Dave*

Nice one!!

Pikey - 300Dpi minimum really.Possibly slightly less for some of the smaller insert style pics,but only as a last resort.

Cheers........Paul


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Still needing photos*

Come on people.Still need plenty more of your artistic stuff.
Still need 32's,33's and 34's.Part shots,scenery shots.
Thanks to everyone so far for their submissions.Still need more though so that i have a wider choice to work with

Cheers...........Paul


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Paul, did you get the email I sent with the pics in?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Paul,

I have emailed you a couple more pictures - hope they help.


Cheers,

Iain


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hi Sean*

Yes i did get the e-mail.
61 pictures in total.None of the ones from the gravel pit though  
Nice pictures though........thankyou!!


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

Just emailed a link to a few pics from Scotland this year. Not sure if you'd call them 'stunning' but there's a bit of nice scenery to complement the Bayside Blue...

Jay


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Thanks Jay*

E-mail recieved :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

paul creed said:


> Yes i did get the e-mail.
> 61 pictures in total.None of the ones from the gravel pit though
> Nice pictures though........thankyou!!


****! I'll send again now!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Thanks Sean*

Soooooooooooooooo nice


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Sean*

After looking closer at the pics,there are only 2 of those at high res.(approx 2.5mb big)
Are they modified files that have been made smaller?,as they are only about 100kb big.
If you have the original large files i would be eternally grateful.  sorry to be a pain


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi Paul,
Just sent you some pictures in a couple of e-mails, hope they don't take to long to come through  

Kenan


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*All pics recieved ok.*

And only 10% of my storage.

Cheers Kenan.Thanks for getting out today!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

No worries.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Just a short note to everyone*

So far this year,the photos have been great.Some stunning pics.
There will be some photos that normally would be in the calendar without a doubt.There will be many that dont make it at all(obviously only so many pages to utilize).......Dont despair,they may have been kept back for a reason.
A little something special in the wind....     
Keep sending those photos people!!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I'll send you a CD paul.

Cem


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Paul,

just an idea for the 2005 calendar. Last, well this, years was great  but I have to admit (and maybe this is just me) that glancing at it I always get confused with the dates given that the days run vertically down the sides! 

Anyways, I dunno about anyone else but I find it's easier to read with the days written horizontally across the top 

(the exception being when I've had a few too many Asahi Super Dry's  )

cheers

Dave

of course, I don't often look at the calendar bit - too busy admiring the cars!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Paul, I sent you a new YOUSENDIT link with pictures from Spa on monday... Did you get it?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Simon*

E-mail recieved ok thanks.
Dave- totally agree,and this has already been discussed.

Cheers for the comments though.That is what we need to make it a better calendar next year.

Paul


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Mr Wilkins*

CD recieved with thanks........

Paul


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

How about doing a pack of cards with the cars on ? ? The better cars could be the kings etc. Mine would be the Joker mind


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

GTROC Top Trumps! Fantastic. Kenan - I think at the moment my car would definately be the Joker


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Paul you have email. They're at the highest resolution - I need a newer camera


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

kenan said:


> How about doing a pack of cards with the cars on ? ? The better cars could be the kings etc. Mine would be the Joker mind


Now that's a great idea  Hehe - could make it into some kind of trading car game (which are very popular here in Japan) - as a new person joins the club, their car is immortalized as a playing card, complete with specs/mods/styling/performance/handling catagories.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> as a new person joins the club, their car is immortalized as a playing card, complete with specs/mods/styling/performance/handling catagories.


Most people see their car as a never-ending project... So adding specs might not be such a good idea?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Aye...modding a car is kinda like a never ending story; a bottom-less pit of money 

Perhaps, rather than individual owner car's specs we could have a deck of cards where each card represents one of the many different models of skyline available eg: R34 GTT / GT-V/ GT /GTR / GTR V Spec, the same for the R33's and son on. The specs listed would be the factory specs.


We could maybe go right back as far as the original skyline. Then, the only way to incorporate members cars into the deck of cards would be this: For each card, say the R34 GTR, all the members who own the corresponding car can submit a photo - the car that is used for the final card being decided by a poll...

obviously the more popular varients would have loads of submissions, but the pack will include all the possible varients, so it should make it interesting...

Just an idea.


----------



## Calendar_Girl (Dec 21, 2003)

*Digital Photo Tips on MSN*

Hi Everyone,
Found this on MSN earlier, and learned some stuff I did not know about digital photography (actually any photography  but thats probably just me!). We have had some brilliant pictures sent through that we can't use due to the resolution not being high enough. Just thought it might be handy for those of you (like me), who could do with some easy to follow tips to get the best out of your pictures.

http://photos.msn.co.uk/

Happy snapping

Sue


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Can you let me know if the pictures I sent have a poor resolution ? If they have then I can send then slightly bigger files.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*No problems Daz*

Just a handy piece of info that may come in useful for the majority of us amateurs.(including me)
Its only a few photos that are not high enuff res.Quite a few people have expressed their lack of knowledge with Digital photography(including me) and their sense of artistic appreciation is excellent,but is limited because of their lack of experience with a camera(including me).
Its so hard sometimes to get good helpful tips without having to either bore people or take up too much of their time.
The link is just purely a helpful piece to help us on our way.
99% of the photos so far have been excellent.No dissing intended.

Still need some arty shots people.Keep em coming.

Deadline for photo submission is now end of October.

Cheers people


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

End of October ... COOL !!! I bought a new camera today ...... just hope my car is sorted in time (or I just won't take any pictures of the back !! LOL !).

6.3 megapixel  (or 12mp if you count the company's clever pixelation system). Macro mode to 1cm ... 6x optical zoom .... can't wait to fire it up.


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Bought the Fuji digital camera then?

Nik W


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Yep .... S7000 Zoom. Not had chance to do much with it yet ... other than attach the lense cap and the carry strap, put the batteries in, put the memory in and take one test picture.

If it's not used before, it'll get plenty of use at Santa Pod.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Thats what i've got Daz*

Its a good camera.
I was trying out photos the other day using the RAW Jpeg feature.Its excellent res,but you do need a raw converter prog.Mind you that should come with the package.
I like the chrome feature on it.Makes some photos look very deep in colour.

Have fun with it mate


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cheers Paul ... i've seen plenty of your photo's on here from you, so I know it's capable of taking a superb picture - now it's down to the person using it !  (no excuses now)


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Daz said:


> Cheers Paul ... i've seen plenty of your photo's on here from you, so I know it's capable of taking a superb picture - now it's down to the person using it !  (no excuses now)


Thats the problem I'v got, my camera has to many options and I keep taking bad pictures. Even worse is they look ok till I get em up on the PC DOH


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*I know exactly what you mean guys*

They look so good on the lcd display.You think to yourselves "yeah,cool shot" and then you get home upload it and it looks like a pile of blurry shite.  
Thats why Sue posted up that link to the digital camera tips.I've read it and am quite surprised at the sensible things that you just dont think of.Things like taking pictures through the viewer and not relying on the display.It means you are holding the camera more steady against your face,rather than outstretched in your arms like most people with digital cameras do.Sounds silly,but its true.
I've been using my tripod lately and it has improved my shots tremendously.

Have fun anyway.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

You going to let people know if their shots are going to make the calendar??? cos if mine don't I'll get practicing for next year


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Kenan*

Not publicly i wont no.I dont think that would be fair,but i will be needing a signed formatted letter that gives the GTROC permission to use the shot/shots for the calendar so i guess that would be enuff of a giveaway to the individual.

You have PM mate


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Order forms are in with the AGM notices.
Excuse the typo it says 2004.


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Paul,

Just sent you a PM with a link to my entries. Don't know if the PM was sent successfully though... Please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Paul,

I have a CD wallet here - need your address so I can send next-day.

Cem


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

cem you have pm


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hi guys*

Cem- Cd's arrived ok.Will sort through them and return asap,as i know they are the original copies....Thanks

Guy- Got the link Ok....thanks.

Syd, Cheers for guideing Cem.

Just in case you are all wondering about progress,i can safely say that bar a few photos,this years calendar is almost complete, photo -wise.Just need to put it all together(the hardest bit)
The response has been great.Thanks to all that have contributed.I'm well aware of how busy everybody is,and appreciate the time out to help.
Dont let this stop you though!!....Unfortunately, due to time, available funds and other factors involved,this years/next years calendar will again only be a limited run of approx 200 copies. It became very apparent that to produce sponsored calendars as planned,things need to kick off much earlier....like now really for 2006.... believe it or not,as most corporate orders will be made early in the year.
With this in mind,we need to compile and get ready much earlier,so please,by all means keep submitting those photos for future opportunities.
All of the photos i have recieved have been excellent.Not all have been to a high enuff res,but as far as locations and scenery go,all have been top class.Some of the shots i have recieved would put the Nismo calendar to shame....seriously!!!
Anyway,keep it up people.All pictures submitted will be kept under a library style fashion.maybe it will also come in useful for requested pics etc
I will be sending out a PDF document soon,that will require a signature to give the GTROC only,permission to use the photo for the calendar or any other promotional events.I think the Club magazine will also benefit from this aswell.

Cheers............Paul/Sue


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Paul/Sue*

I think it is we who should be thanking you for all your hard work and time putting the calendar together. :smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm meeting up with Tim and Co this weekend, they'll be on a show in Belgium... If I can, I'll try to get some shots of his LATEST TOY  
Should be enough to fill a month


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

As Dave said, it's you guys we should be thanking for putting the calendar together for us. Your efforts are very much appreciated by all i'm sure.

Look forward to the calendar being ready so I can order a few.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

SimonSays said:


> I'm meeting up with Tim and Co this weekend, they'll be on a show in Belgium... If I can, I'll try to get some shots of his LATEST TOY
> Should be enough to fill a month


You could post a couple here to if you like


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Might just do that


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Blimey! The letters only went out 2 weeks ago and we've had over 20 orders already! :smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hi People*

Its been a while since i've posted anything,particularly about the calendar.
I have unfortunately been the subject of a recent virus that very nicely trashed my complete hard drive......including ALL the calendar pictures that i have been creating for the last 2 months.Fortunately most of them were on disc,but not all.It has taken me just over a week of sleepless nights and severe brain bashing,but i am proud to say that i have just retrieved about 99.99% of all my stuff.......big sigh of relief and large whiskey in hand...lol
This made me think about some of you lot out there that have had similar probs in the past.If anyone out there has recently lost all their stuff or bear this in mind for the future,i now have a rather unique bit of software that will restore the lost files(be warned though,it retrieves everything,even from previous formats).I'd just like to do my bit for anyone who has to go through the grief i have just endured.There's nothing worse than losing valuable info and photos etc that have been accumulated.Its soul destroying!!
Hopefully i can get back on track now and submit the photos for the calendar.
Please accept my apologies if this delays the print schedule for the calendar.

Regards..................Paul


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Latest Update*

Hi everyone.
Just to let you all know that the calendar is currently at the printers and hopefully will be going to press this week.Whether the wiro-binders can accomodate us in time for the X-mas dinner is another matter, but all is in hand.
Thankyou everybody that has contributed.Please do not be put out if your pictures didnt make it into this years calendar,as i have plans for many of the other pictures for future productions.
With this in mind,i will still need people to submit pictures whenever they feel that they have something rather special to share, because this is an ongoing thing and will only get better and bigger. 
I really must thank Calvin ( Calvgtst) at Adlard Print for being so bloody patient with my stupic questions. A real nice guy to work with.
As yet i havent managed to send out any consent forms, as i've been really busy at work,but i do intend to get something out to people in the next few days.

Well i hope you all like the calendar anyway

Paul/Sue

There will probably only be 200-250 copies so make sure you order yours soon.The potential response this year has been superb and i expect them to go rather rapidly.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I put my order in with my membership renewal and voting forms a few weeks ago ....

Looking forward to seeing the shots - last years were superb.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I haven't received my membership yet but will order my calendar when I receive these.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hi Ian*

Thats not a problem .But just in case,and for all other people wishing to buy a calendar,i will be bringing them along to the Grasshopper so you can purchase there if you wish.
If anybody else has not ordered yet and would like one, then please feel free to contact me or download an order form from the front page banner.
For all overseas orders,i am quite happy to make arrangements via myself to make your lives easier.

Thanks guys/gals..............

Paul


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I have posted a cheque for my calendar. Can I collect it at the grasshopper please?


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Grasshopper collection*

Pleeze.

Ta.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Been looking where to download the calender order form from but can't find it. Anyone point out where it is  

P.S. See it and it mint. Good jobs guys


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

you should have had one with your membership renewal, or at least i did


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

hodgie said:


> you should have had one with your membership renewal, or at least i did


I know, already sent off for one but now need 2. I'll make me own form up today and send it off


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*If anyone else would like a calendar*

Please feel free to contact me for more details,
or simply click on the calendar banner when you see it next for more details.
I am most impressed with it,as it far exceeds last years.

Paul


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Paul,
Have they been sent out yet ?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Not yet mate*

Am awaiting delivery from the printers as we speak.
I would envisage sending calendars out by the weekend.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul - so you reckon the calendars could be with us BEFORE the Grasshopper meet ? Looking forward to receiving my 2.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

any update on when the calenders will be sent out


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Spoke to Adlard print today*

The finishers have done the calendars now,and they will be with me by the end of the week.
For all those going to the Grasshopper,i should (fingers crossed) have them to hand out,and i will send out others asap after that.

sorry for any delay.

Paul


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

*Message from the Maldives*

Hi all,
Hope everyone is happy with the calendar as it looks superb, if I may say so myself. Paul has done a great job, there was also some really good photos from people, it was a pleasure to print the calendar. 

I am now going for another beer on the beech and then perhaps a bit of snorkeling, not one to boast  

Cheers


Calv


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Most impressed with the calendar, many thanks to Sue and Paul for putting it all together


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

Very nice calender guys, shame about december though


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Don't forget July


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

have they been posted out yet then as I ain't seen either of mine


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Me Either   

JAY


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Dunno if they've been posted yet, I picked mine up from the Grasshopper on saturday


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

knight said:


> Dunno if they've been posted yet, I picked mine up from the Grasshopper on saturday


It's alright for you easterners


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Hey, I'm from the west too. Well West Sussex anyway


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I drove from the centre of Britain for mine


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

knight said:


> Hey, I'm from the west too. Well West Sussex anyway


Isn't that in France  I Get lost outside Devon, the tractor marks vanish


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Sorry lads/lassies*

I did make an updated post over the weekend 
Calendar update thread 
John will be busy this week and i'm up to my neck in work,but i will try and get as many calendars out in the post this week as i now have the updated list for postage.

Cheers........Paul


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul - can you send me the high-quality pic of mine ... with the "modified" sky ?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Certainly can Daz*

I already posed the question on another thread.
Will do that tomoz mate


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Paul/Sue & everybody who helped - I got my calenders this morning. Brilliant. A really good job. A big thanks for all the effort.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

In case you haven't ordered your yet here's a couple of pictures of the 2005 calendar.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'd hoped my GTROC logo shot would work out well.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Calendar order form can be downloaded from here


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Got mine today and well chuffed :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

What a quality job worth every penny and the recievers will love em as xmas pressies  
Thats if i can bring myself to part with them  

Now let me see 
1 for the office
1 for the garage
1 for the toilet
1 for the kitchen
1 for work 
pmsl 
jay


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

blueskygtr said:


> 1 for the toilet
> 
> jay


Jay - they are very good mate ... but don't get carried away


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Daz said:


> Jay - they are very good mate ... but don't get carried away



   

Can tell you dont work in sales can,t we  

"You NEED one for every room in the house sir and they are only XXXXXXX so very affordable !!! should i order you 6 or 7 sir"

LOL
jay


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

blueskygtr said:


> should i order you 6 or 7 sir


Order six and I'll throw the other one in for free.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*or better still*

order 10 and have a few emergency spares and we'll chuck the 11th one in for free :smokin:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Never give in so soon !!!!    

"The value of the product is hidden by the price sir"

" I tell you what i will do "

"I will personally wrap your purchase and place them in the 1st class post as opposed to 2nd and i will also send them in the UPGRADED packaging so they arrive on time and in perfect condition"

" Sorry i forgot was it 7 or 8 you wanted?" :smokin: 

Givin away all my secrets now lol
JAY


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

got home last night and Santa had been early.
Very impressed.
Many thanks Paul and Sue.
£10 its a steel :smokin:


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey guys,

Can you keep a calendar on hold for me? I am posting the cheque out ASAP from Cyprus (and renewing my membership at the same time!) 

Thanks,

Guy
GTuned


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Will do mate*

Sorry to hear about the having to sell yours !!

Paul


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Just like to say got mine a few weeks ago now just before Christmas but looks dam good on the office wall.

MANY THANKS !!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Got mine this week ,nice to see all the various models too and not just the GTR's stunning pics and great quality .My lad Alex is only 8 and is skyline mad he has got the games and gtr models and sits in the car and just loves em ,trying to get my calender back off him now .I may have to have another as he wants one in his bedroom


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Just got home and my missus has given me a GTROC calender which she bought a few days ago off Ebay. Top Banana!!! Excellent calender, nice design, good photos.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

off ebay, ok own up who sold theres on ebay!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*.*



Crazy Dog said:


> Just got home and my missus has given me a GTROC calender which she bought a few days ago off Ebay. Top Banana!!! Excellent calender, nice design, good photos.


 Glad you like it....hope it arrived in good condition!! I take pride in my postage  



Luffy said:


> off ebay, ok own up who sold theres on ebay!!


 I am. 8 sold on e-bay so far. Gotta reach out to the rest of the world  

Still some left....
Come on people..it'll be a collectors item one day


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, how much are you managing to get for them.
Dont get me wrong im not selling mine  its got pride of place in my Kitchen


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*same as non member price*

but with extra p+p to cover costs.


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

paul - packaging was 2nd to none... arrived in perfect condition. Thanks, am well chuffed.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I also thought it was a quality item. Bonus for me is your all looking at my car @ the moment  

Love @ World peace

Mr January


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

guys.. I sent a PM to John, and he is porbably too busy.. how would I send you money via WesternUnion, or can I wire funds directly to your bank account (I will cover your fees)? Apparently my cheques cost more to cash than they are worth!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

a PAYPAL account for the club would be handy


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*contact me guys*

i have paypal you can pay into.
PM for address

Paul


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Just wanted to say my copy of the calendar made it's way into my mail box this morning, after the long haul half way around the globe!  Top quality effort - I actually opened the package during one of my high school classes and all the kids were well impressed - and I was particularly chuffed my car was featured in May!! 

Thanks go out to everyone involved in putting it together - particular Paul and Sue - well done :smokin:


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Just to echo what's already been said really, but I received my copy of the calendar last week, and it looks excellent, and very professionally presented. :smokin: 

Well done to all involved, it must have taken a fair bit of effort, but it was definitely worth it.

Also well done on the bombproof packaging, it too me a full six minutes with a range of kitchen impliments to get into it.


----------



## leenov27 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah must say calender great fantastic photos sorry didnt get more can more be ordered or is it too late?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

yes many thanks mine arrived perfectly packaged and in perfect condition


----------



## BrianSkyliner33 (Apr 30, 2004)

just woundering how many cars are going to Redline TOTB as i would like to enter my beast into it as i might have a little surpise for rocket ronnie and simon morris in a car that can do sub 9 sec 1/4 miles with just over 1600bhp without nos. 

Devil


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Brian,

I'm not at all sure why you posted that here. But if you are interested in entering TOTB with a Skyline you need to look at this thread and contact Peter


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Everyone seems to have a mate with a 1000bhp skyline. Now it has jumped to 1600bhp unless Devil is Mario


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

BrianSkyliner33 said:


> just woundering how many cars are going to Redline TOTB as i would like to enter my beast into it as i might have a little surpise for rocket ronnie and simon morris in a car that can do sub 9 sec 1/4 miles with just over 1600bhp without nos.
> 
> Devil


I'll bet it isn't 2.6L or less..


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

how much are the calenders?
and is it possible to have one shipped to sydney, australia? haven't seen a GTR calender before

cheers
mark


----------



## Calendar_Girl (Dec 21, 2003)

*Hi Mark*

Yes quite happy to ship to AU.
Funnily enough, i am just about to send one out to Piggaz in Yakooza.
To you incl postage that would be 47 bucks .
They are not 100% GTR cars in the calendar, as the pics are of many og the members cars which also include some GTST's and a GTV even, but basically a GTR calendar.
You wont regret it anyway.

If you would like to order one please contact me (Paul Creed) for more details.

Cheers
Paul ( normally Sue, unless i'm typing instead  )


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

This calender is a must for every Skyline owner and fan. I got mine today and I Love it.

Great pics with great cars!

Iceman


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Of course!!*

And there are still some available


----------



## Todster72 (Jan 24, 2005)

I emailed you about the calendar, hopefully there are still some available. I appreciate any information you can provide. Thanks again !

Peace
Todster


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Quite interested in one - can you PM me with cost, payment, address etc


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Calendar*

Have just sent a PM


Cheers
Paul


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All,

We only have a few left so please let Paul know if you want one of the last remaining. Thank you to everyone who bought one.

A MASSIVE thank you to Paul and Sue who have spent a serious amount of hours working on this, selecting and editing the pictures, doing the design, liasing with the printers and then promoting, selling and distributing them. Thank you. 

John


----------

